# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  pakan

## fuad raharjo

bagi ilmunya suhu, masih belajar.
Koi ukuran campur antara kurang lebih 5cm - 20cm, pakan ukuran seberapa yg cocok dan merek apa ya,,?
Soalnya kalau yg kecil makan suka dimuntahin, 😁 
Makasih sebelumnya para suhu, 🙏

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

